

 How your computer's secrets could be cracked by a smartphone just LISTENING  - incogmind
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2526666/How-computers-secrets-cracked-smartphone-just-LISTENING-runs-encryption-software.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tau.ac.il&#x2F;~tromer&#x2F;papers&#x2F;acoustic-20131218.pdf
======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)
(tau.ac.il) (92 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289)
(tau.ac.il)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255)
(slashdot.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445)
(slideshare.net)

